# House In The Woods - Norfolk, Jan 15'



## jskinner (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, This is my first little explore. I've been a member on here for a good few years but I've long since got a new email address and lost my account details...

Anyway, This does have a story I saw this and fell in love with it on a facebook group. I eventually found it, However it was a permitted visit as I contacted the owner. I had a little explore for a while until the owner came along and we started discussing the building.
_
History: _
It was built new by this mans grandad in the thirties, He used to farm Pigs & Chickens in the pens out the back. And in the workshop he would grind wheat and corn etc. He died in the mid 1980s and it has been derelict since. 

The house has sat like this for so long because at the time, They owned an engineering firm which produced a lot of noise pollution. They were worried about getting complaints if it was sold from the new owners so they never did anything with it. They moved next door more or less as soon as his grandad died and it was left as it is hidden. 

Now onto the present..
This may be a bit pic heavy, And the reason for this is it's actually my intention to buy this house. It would suit me perfectly and due to a family member passing away I have the funds to possibly buy it. I fell in love with it the second I stepped foot inside! Even in dereliction it has some form of hold on me. If I do manage to buy it from the owner who does now know me, (He's a very old fashioned norfolk man) it will be kept mostly original as I love vintage and originality! So don't worry! 

But anyway. onto the pictures. 



Hallway by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Hall Light Switches by jdskinner97, on Flickr


'Kitchen' by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Kitchen Sink - Lack Of by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Kitchen Ceiling by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Serving Hatch by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Lounge 2 by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Lounge fireplace by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Dining Room by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Upstairs Hall by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Second Bedroom Ceiling by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Master Bedroom Ceiling 2 by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Second Bedroom Cabinet by jdskinner97, on Flickr


3rd Bedroom Ceiling by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Master Bedroom by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Master Bedroom Sofa by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Bathroom by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Pig Pens by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Pigs by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Workshop by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Outbuilding Sun by jdskinner97, on Flickr


Lamp Outside by jdskinner97, on Flickr


[EDIT] I have removed the outside images of the house, As I just read the "Wedding Dress House" thread and don't fancy this being destroyed by undesirables!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 24, 2015)

Great report, good luck with buying / restoring, I would love to do it, but looks like a challenge!


----------



## jskinner (Feb 24, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> Great report, good luck with buying / restoring, I would love to do it, but looks like a challenge!



Think it's one of those places where it looks worse than it is. Structurally it's sound, Me and my dad are competent DIYers and know tradesmen too. Also spoke to the owner about utilities etc.. It's all possible with a bit of luck eh?  Plus we all dream.... haha.


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 24, 2015)

Really nice pics, if you can get it then go for it. i too would keep it as original as possible (although you might want to turn the bath tap slightly)


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 25, 2015)

It all looked pretty good to me until I saw the roof shot! I am no expert but done a house which was just about a shell, but it did have sound roof, walls & floors! B great to save it though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## jskinner (Feb 25, 2015)

BikinGlynn said:


> It all looked pretty good to me until I saw the roof shot! I am no expert but done a house which was just about a shell, but it did have sound roof, walls & floors! B great to save it though!



Flashing has gone and taken 20 odd tiles with it. That's all it is. Beams that hold up the roof are fine. Just the beams that hold of that part of the ceiling that aren't. It can be done - As I say nothing structural


----------



## jskinner (Feb 25, 2015)

Just to make you all aware, I have removed the outside images of the house, As I just read the "Wedding Dress House" thread and don't fancy this being destroyed by undesirables!


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks doable, especially if you and your family and friends are able to do most of the work, Good Luck and please post the finished result. Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2015)

jskinner said:


> Just to make you all aware, I have removed the outside images of the house, As I just read the "Wedding Dress House" thread and don't fancy this being destroyed by undesirables!



By stating the County it is still possible for a really motivated moron to find this place - due to facts in the history section. Personally I would never post up details of a place I was looking to buy. There are more than enough sick individuals out there within easy travelling distance, straining at the leash to spoil your dreams, without advertising the fact to the world.


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2015)

Think you're being a bit OTT with the paranoia there DS.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2015)

Fantastic report, love the look of this place. 
I got planning permission only today to convert 12 barns that are in a lot worse state than this! So although my initial thought was "I wouldn't touch that with a bargepole" a lot more adventurous has been done  
Do let us know how you get on!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2015)

krela said:


> Think you're being a bit OTT with the paranoia there DS.



Done deliberately - because of the author's hopeful intentions of restoring rather than stripping out and modernising. The place looks eminently doable by competent DIYers with input of a little professional help where needed, even the dreaded 'Crittalls' look good (and they can be a pain, believe me). I wish Mr Skinner well in the most difficult phase of the operation, getting the present owner to sell!


----------



## jskinner (Feb 26, 2015)

Yea DS. Norfolk is a huge county and I don't think this is the easiest place to find trust me!

I have over 50 valve radios and drive a 1985 ford Capri so it's to be expected I want an old house too.

The critalls are ok, obviously most glass is broken I think only one frame is bent and that can be rectified though is be inclined to replace these anyway.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Red Mole (Mar 27, 2015)

I know this place well.
It'd be great if your plans come to fruition. I have to say I thought it was a dreary old place when I went but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
Is the old green phone still there?


----------



## jskinner (Mar 29, 2015)

Red Mole said:


> I know this place well.
> It'd be great if your plans come to fruition. I have to say I thought it was a dreary old place when I went but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
> Is the old green phone still there?



Yes, The phone is still there Red Mole. As is the Sewing Machine.

I hope my plans do come true, But let's just the say.. The land it sits on and the postcode area mean my private offer to the landowner is somewhat... Low?


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the ivy wallpaper!

Best of luck on this house


----------



## alpickering (May 11, 2015)

I love the old light switches and doors! it looks like it's been empty for decades, lovely photo's by the way


----------



## jskinner (May 13, 2015)

Red Mole said:


> I know this place well.
> It'd be great if your plans come to fruition. I have to say I thought it was a dreary old place when I went but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!
> Is the old green phone still there?



Yes the phone is still there as is the sewing machine, and half a butler sink of course!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 13, 2015)

Nice one, I hope it stays as vintage as possible when it's done up.


----------

